# hcpcs j2175 j2250



## MKCOLANTUNO (Dec 7, 2010)

we do high volume in office procedures with conscious sedation. have submitted J2175 and J2250 for several years w/o rejection.  i am now received claim rejections for these two hcpcs, does anyone have new information about these codes that i am not aware of?


----------

